# Joe Rogan interview with TBI specialist



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

So I was listening to Joe Rogan's most recent podcast, seen below, and it caught my attention on several different fronts...






First, I'm increasingly intrigued by the similarities of most TBI stories and many on this forum, including my own. The storylines are always very similar, the symptoms almost identical, recovery stories mimic the same patterns and so on. About six months ago I become convinced that DP was the result of sympathetic nerve damage to some degree, but of course there are likely many additional cascading brain malfunctions that result from this which could account for the large range of symptoms that exist in this community.

At the heart of most modern diseases, including TBI, is inflammation. From what I can tell, based on my own personal experience and everything I've tried during the healing process, I believe this to be the case for DP as well. It's my belief that for drug-related DP occurrences the brain becomes inflamed and sets off a series of processes that are explained in the video above starting at about the 17-minute mark.

I know there's another popular thread about neck injections that I think deals with similar subject matter, but I haven't read through it entirely so please forgive me if I'm duplicating. But I think this is the direction we should be moving in order to pursue treatment for DP.

Here's a few more links with information on Dr. Gordon and his treatment methods:

http://waftbi.org/about-dr-gordon/

http://waftbi.org/

http://www.tbimedlegal.com/


----------



## Tim Couch 1999 (Jan 15, 2018)

I watched that too. I'm going to try Dr. Gordon as a last resort. Right now I'm woking on cleaning out the gut. That's where 95% of neurotransmitters are made, and I eat like shit so I'm sure my gut is all jacked up.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Be careful with that. I sorta tried the same thing and actually messed myself up pretty bad. The only thing you should do to cleanse yourself is eat super healthy -- no refined grains or processed foods, no dairy, no junk food, low fat, no excess sugar, ALL WHOLE FOODS, etc. I've had tremendous success with changing my diet and have truly turned my life and DP around for the better, however I've also gone too far and fallen overboard by taking too many supplements and alternative health practices. As long as you just eat whole foods, preferably green, you should be good.

I really hope more people get in contact with this guy. He sounded really promising...


----------



## Tim Couch 1999 (Jan 15, 2018)

Billy D.P. said:


> Be careful with that. I sorta tried the same thing and actually messed myself up pretty bad. The only thing you should do to cleanse yourself is eat super healthy -- no refined grains or processed foods, no dairy, no junk food, low fat, no excess sugar, ALL WHOLE FOODS, etc. I've had tremendous success with changing my diet and have truly turned my life and DP around for the better, however I've also gone too far and fallen overboard by taking too many supplements and alternative health practices. As long as you just eat whole foods, preferably green, you should be good.
> 
> I really hope more people get in contact with this guy. He sounded really promising...


I'm basically doing the Candida diet. No sugar and carbs are the big things. Candida feeds off of sugar, and I eat so much processed bullshit that I'm sure I have candida overgrowth, which prohibits the gut from making the right amount of neurotransmitters. Maybe that will be the answer. I also started working out again.

I also hope more people get in contact with Dr. Gordon. He sounds like he's onto something really special. My only question is: Do you have to have a traumatic brain injury to enter his protocol? Because I can't remember having a head injury, but I'd really like to get into contact with him and see if he can help. This DR stuff is really life altering (literally). I've had Panic Attacks and a little ocd in the past, but that was manageable. This is far worse.


----------

